# Glycolic acid moisturizer or salicylic acid?



## anjanasadil (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey ladies. I have many reddish pigmenting on my face due to post acne marks which have healed,,,but as u all know, they leave behind discoloration and blemishes/marks. I was wondering, which type of moisturizer would be more efficient at lightening and vanishing them? A facial lotion/moisterizer that contains glycolic acid or salicylic acid?






P.S. I use Retin-A micro at night time...so i'm looking for something that i can wear during the day.


----------



## LVA (Jun 9, 2006)

i would think glycolic .... though i just use the peel ... i haven't tried moisterizers w/glycolic yet


----------



## monniej (Jun 9, 2006)

sorry, i don't know if any moisturizers with glycolic or salicylic acid! only cleansers, toners and masks! maybe someone will chime in soon!


----------



## ivette (Jun 9, 2006)

i would see a dermatologist first


----------



## redfish29 (Jun 9, 2006)

i would see a dermatologist too - i used retin-a for a while and always had to make sure that the ingredients in my moisturizer/cleanser wouldn't irritate my skin and a derm would be able to let you know that...good luck


----------



## LittleRumor (Jun 12, 2006)

I use Retin A micro and also use Paula's Choice Salicylic acid liquid as a toner. But that's just me, I prefer my acids in liquid form



She also has them in lotion/moisturizer form if that's your preference. I'd imagine if the liquid version doesn't sting my face, the moistuizer won't either. You can always return if you don't like it.

For lightening, I would opt for Glycolic acid. Actually, I'd vote for Hydroquinone for lightening pigments



but lots of people are skeptical of using it. I use Murad's which has glycolic in it as well.


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* sorry, i don't know if any moisturizers with glycolic or salicylic acid! only cleansers, toners and masks! maybe someone will chime in soon! Same here.


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LittleRumor* I use Retin A micro and also use Paula's Choice Salicylic acid liquid as a toner. But that's just me, I prefer my acids in liquid form



She also has them in lotion/moisturizer form if that's your preference. I'd imagine if the liquid version doesn't sting my face, the moistuizer won't either. You can always return if you don't like it.
For lightening, I would opt for Glycolic acid. Actually, I'd vote for Hydroquinone for lightening pigments



but lots of people are skeptical of using it. I use Murad's which has glycolic in it as well.

ok sounds great! well i just bought the Neutrogena Healthy skin face lotion with spf 15. It has glycolic acid, vitamins E, C, B5...and spf. all that good stuff. i've read good reviews about it over the internet, so i'm hoping it'll help.


----------



## libbycopeland (Sep 11, 2006)

be careful about glycolic, if you are darker skinned, might not help, even make the marks darkers. Best to ask Dr. or pharmacist.


----------

